# Pipe Corral Covers



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome to the forum . What kind of covers are you talking about? Are you looking for something to provide shelter for horses or something different?


----------



## Dharinne (Oct 18, 2010)

Really I am looking for half covers for pipe corrals to give horses some shelter from the sun and rain. I have been looking at corrugated, galvanized panels, and figured I could probably connect them to pipes somehow, but I clearly only have a rough idea of how to do it!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hm, I wish I could help you out but I'm not terribly mechanically inclined LOL. I do know a couple of people that tie tarps over the top of the end of their pens. If you want something metal, you might try to find a local welder or metalworker and see what they can help you figure out.


----------

